# Moving to Mexico



## agatto2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello All

My wife and i with our 6 year old daughter will be moving to mexico around mid April to the end of April. 

We are having a hard time picking a city or area to live in. However our criteria is as follows

We are savers so affordable housing. We currently pay $200 per month for a nice apartment in Peru. Our budget can handle more but why pay more when you can find nice places with locals , Rentals only

We have stayed among the locals in the DR and Peru so our Spanish is OK and getting better. We are not needing posh environments

Open markets as we found its much healthier and economical to shop there

Stuff to do, malls , parks etc.

WARM - We were thinking Acapulco but cannot figure out if we get a bit away from the beach if the housing prices will drop

Good public transportation. Combi basically

Please Advise


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

*Acapulco*

The book, CHOOSE MEXICO, has said prices drop dramatically away from the prime areas, since locals must be able to live there. That is all I know personally.

I am one who does not consider Mexico dangerous, but I do believe Acapulco has had problems. This may or may not be important to a specific individual.


----------



## joelpb (Nov 23, 2009)

What kind of area do you want? To me the best area to live in for the price and the best 
of both worlds is Mexicali baja. you can find places to rent at your price range and the city has all the tings you want and need. Big malls, good parks, good arts and cultures 
centers. It is just a cross from Ca. Two hours from san felipe which is a nice little
beach town or fours hours from ensanada on the pacific, which is a great place.
Hardly any violent crime. check it out.


----------



## agatto2 (Feb 14, 2012)

joelpb said:


> What kind of area do you want? To me the best area to live in for the price and the best
> of both worlds is Mexicali baja. you can find places to rent at your price range and the city has all the tings you want and need. Big malls, good parks, good arts and cultures
> centers. It is just a cross from Ca. Two hours from san felipe which is a nice little
> beach town or fours hours from ensanada on the pacific, which is a great place.
> Hardly any violent crime. check it out.


tks joelpb --- I will check it out.

Warm and not in the mountains is what we would like. We lived in Isla de Bahia for a year and the climate suited us. 

Everybody owning a gun and using it was worrisome, and we are never the type to worry or give bad press south of the border


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

agatto2 said:


> Hello All
> 
> My wife and i with our 6 year old daughter will be moving to mexico around mid April to the end of April.
> 
> ...


Is finding a decent school for your daughter a concern?


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

>>Is finding a decent school for your daughter a concern?

That is an interesting question. Not having kids any more, I have not had this problem. But, over the years, I got the impression that almost every community of any size would have a variety of schools, and the only problem was picking out a good one out of the community, rather than communities not having any good schools. Is this not true?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Check out Chetumal, Quintana Roo if you speak Spanish.


----------



## agatto2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Is finding a decent school for your daughter a concern?


I have listed my paramiters. We have everything else taken care of :clap2:


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

agatto2 said:


> I have listed my paramiters. We have everything else taken care of :clap2:


Yeah, but Mexico is a big country and you are not very specific about your aims and preferences,

Avoid Acapulco btw. It has become a horrible place: lack of infrastructure and maintenance, poverty and now the drug cartels are doing rounds in the area.

My favourite towns in Mexico are Mexico City, Merida, Oaxaca, Puebla, Queretaro & Guadalajara, but as you can see from that I am a big town person, I would hit my head in the wall if I had to live in a small rural community....


----------



## agatto2 (Feb 14, 2012)

jlms said:


> Yeah, but Mexico is a big country and you are not very specific about your aims and preferences,
> 
> Avoid Acapulco btw. It has become a horrible place: lack of infrastructure and maintenance, poverty and now the drug cartels are doing rounds in the area.
> 
> My favourite towns in Mexico are Mexico City, Merida, Oaxaca, Puebla, Queretaro & Guadalajara, but as you can see from that I am a big town person, I would hit my head in the wall if I had to live in a small rural community....


tks for the Acapulco insight.. and the rest of the suggestions. Merida looks pretty close to something we could work with.


----------

